# T1 12 yr old



## Jossy (May 7, 2011)

My 12 yr old son was diagnosed a week last thurs with T1, he is coping really well and injecting himself with no problems. He tried to go back to school fri but I had to collect him as he was really ill and had even been sick. It seems it was all a bit to much for him. I am dreading sending him back again, I am finding it really hard especially as I am a single mum with 2 younger children and although I have a good support network I feel so alone I just want it all to be 'normal' again.


----------



## ruthelliot (May 7, 2011)

Hi jossy,
Welcome to the forum though sorry you have reason to be here. I imagine every parent here can empathise with how you are feeling. It doesn't matter how much love and support you have you are his mother and in that sense you are alone. I still, 2 and a half years on have times where I wish things were normal. However if it was possible to feel any prouder of my 3 children (the youngest is diabetic-his 2 brothers aren't) than before then I do. They have all adapted remarkably well and Ben never complains about anything diabetes related. I would think 12 is a much more difficult age to be diagnosed , my son remembers nothing else, but it sounds as though you and your son are doing brilliantly well. Many things with diabetes as with anything in life are outwith our control but I found it helped me to cope to control the aspects I could. Yes he needs to go back to school and seems keen so just make sure you have all the appropriate care plans etc so you can be as reassured as possible that he is in safe and knowledgeable hands. Many parents are on hand here to give practical advice and moral support and if you haven't already found it the children with diabetes e- mail list is also a great help/ support to many. Hopefully through these groups you can feel less alone and be assured that as time goes on it does get easier .
Ruth


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2011)

Hi Jossy, I just responded to your post in the 'Newbies' section  It is a shock, and such a change to suddenly have to start injections - it is great that he has taken to it so well. I think it was very brave of him to go back to school so soon as it is a huge change to take in, and can affect you more emotionally than you think - I know this was true of me, and I was much older than your son when diagnosed. 

There are some really excellent and knowledgeable parents here who will be able to answer any questions you may have, plus many people who have lived with Type 1 for many years and I'm sure thay can assure you that diabetes does not have to mean you can't live a full and normal life.


----------



## Jossy (May 7, 2011)

Thanx for the replies we have actually had a really good day the 1st without having to call his consultant ! Levels have remained stable within his guidelines which was met with a cheer at his last test ! We have another meeting mon with Dr who is fab and going to discuss him going into school just until lunch as he will only miss 1 lesson a day but this will take all the stress off him atleast for a week, I know things will be fine


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 8, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the site, I was 15 when diagnosed, but I was put on 2 jags a day, so in some ways this was better as I didnt need to inject at school, if your son is on multiple injections, which are better for control, trying to fit this into his usual school routine might be hard for him...........so hopefully it will just be time that will help as he adjusts to the new routine of injecting, testing, eating......

give him my best.............


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2011)

Hiya Jossy

Oh I am so sorry about your son.   Welcome to my world of single parent and diabetes, not fun but it does get easier.    It gets easier because you learn more and therefore you get to know the ins and outs and you stop beating yourself up about it and you get used to it in some ways.

You will be ok and he will be ok, but this takes time.   You will be living in your own diabetes bubble at the moment and will be for some time, and that is just fine, you stay there and do not worry about the rest of the world, you do what you need to go to get through this with your family.

I am in East Sussex, over Bexhill way.  Where are you?   If near enough am happy to meet for a coffee or something.  Otherwise I can find someone near you,  I have many many many friends and acquaintances with children with diabetes that can help.

Which hospital are you under?    

What regime is your son on, I'm hoping the answer is MDI (multiple daily injections) which is novorapid plus either Lantus or levemir once a day?

PM me if you want or send me an email adrienne@atburton.plus.com

Take a look at www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org  This is a site written by knowledgeable parents for parents of children with d.  You can also join a mailing list from there specific for our group of people, ie parents of children with d.   The mailing list is very very very busy but if you au fait with computers then you can sort out mailing folders or just open up a googlemail account or something.   There will be people who can help you with that.    

Remember no question is ever a silly question, we have all asked all the questions.


----------



## Jossy (May 9, 2011)

*honeymoon period !*

Just got back from the consultant and he thinks James is starting his honeymoon period ! He was only diagnosed a week ago thurs and already his Lanctus has been halved and novorapid scale has been dropped alot, so I just start getting my head around 1 thing and this crops up.
Going to try him back at school tomorrow to see how he copes, 
Adrienne I am located in crawley about 5 mins from gatwick. will try and e-mail you later I have a 10yr old and a 2 1/2 yr old so not always easy to get on here


----------



## bev (May 9, 2011)

Hi Jossy,

Welcome to the forum - although sorry you have to be here. Adrienne is a friend of mine and we met on here - sadly. My son is now 13 and we joined the CWD list that Adrienne has recommended - it was the best decision I ever took as we now have friends all over the place who have a type 1 child. We meet up for little breaks and the children have a great time.Bev


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2011)

Jossy said:


> Just got back from the consultant and he thinks James is starting his honeymoon period ! He was only diagnosed a week ago thurs and already his Lanctus has been halved and novorapid scale has been dropped alot, so I just start getting my head around 1 thing and this crops up.
> Going to try him back at school tomorrow to see how he copes,
> Adrienne I am located in crawley about 5 mins from gatwick. will try and e-mail you later I have a 10yr old and a 2 1/2 yr old so not always easy to get on here



Jossy, you are about 1 hour 20 minutes from me, we could find a day and meet in the middle if you like on weekend with the kids.    Up to you.  Your consultant sounds pretty switched on.   

Things will keep changing but you learn to go with the flow.


----------



## Ruth Goode (May 11, 2011)

Jossy, 
Hello I just like you to know that you are not alone, Im a single mum too and there are some few days I feel like that.  To be honest Im glad I'm on my own as Carly's father wouldn't have cope with her diabetes - it is a long story but we haven't seen him for 2 years and we don't need him and I have other 3 older sons and they are so supportive and so involved around Carly's diabetes  
Please make sure you have a care plan for your son with the school before he return to school, Good Luck x


----------



## Jossy (May 11, 2011)

The dn came into school with his care plan and his school have been great. James did his 1st full day back today and it went great  I went in at lunch just to help but I wasn't needed think it helped him keep calmer through the morning. 
Definitely feeling happier with the whole situation there is light at the end of the tunnel.
Thanks Adrienne for yesterday


----------



## Adrienne (May 11, 2011)

Hiya
No problem.  So pleased it went ok at school for him.

Looking forward to meeting soon.


----------

